# Office Christmas Party venues



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

I am planning an office Christmas party for about 70 people and need some suggestions on where to go for a mixed group of people (age/nationality etc).

No set budget so all suggestions welcomed.

Thanks!


----------



## aech (Sep 4, 2014)

rebeccatess said:


> I am planning an office Christmas party for about 70 people and need some suggestions on where to go for a mixed group of people (age/nationality etc).
> 
> No set budget so all suggestions welcomed.
> 
> Thanks!


It's good to have outdoor party as the weather will be nice by December, try Montgomerie Dubai, Emirates Gulf club, Pyramids in Wafi City, Palm Jumeriah and Dubai World Center Plaza.

If you want indoor you can check Hotels conference hall, Jumeriah Lake Towers Conference Centre or in Knowledge Village Hall (quite small)


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Intercon in Festival City or the nearby Al Badia Golf Club.

Had a few office parties there in the past 2 years, rather good.


----------

